# The Henson (marrickville, sydney)



## hb-mum (18/4/13)

anyone know much about the old Henson Park Hotel reopening soon???


----------



## Mikedub (18/4/13)

your first post, hello hb-Mum,
appariently its going to be a 'Gastro' pub, I've had gastro, didnt like it


----------



## Pickaxe (18/4/13)

It couldnt be any worse than it was a few years ago. What a shithole!


----------



## donburke (18/4/13)

hb-mum said:


> anyone know much about the old Henson Park Hotel reopening soon???


i see you registered today and this is your first post, i feel that there is lots you would like to tell us about the henson reopening


----------



## hb-mum (18/4/13)

nope, I am not affiliated. just needed to start a post somewhere... 

it's just a local pub that's been closed a while.... just wondering....


----------



## Bizier (19/4/13)

Aw man.

If that joint opens with a good tap selection, I am seriously jealous. Cool little pub tucked away a bit.

Seeing as I used to be reduced to the odd drink at the Royal Exchange and even at the Alexander the Great Greek/Macedonian club, Marrickville is on the up.


----------



## Mikedub (22/4/13)

article here from a few months ago
http://inner-west-courier.whereilive.com.au/news/story/happy-hour-is-over-at-henson-park-hotel/


"The Newtown Jets were in the major rugby league competition, we use to have players like Tommy Raudonikis come down four or five nights a week."

Thats Old Skool


----------



## Phoney (22/4/13)

Look up the "Henson marrickville" on Facebook, they've got a page thingy with constant updates. Re-Opening sometime in May I think.


----------



## Byran (22/4/13)

Another one to add to the list this year.

Im keen to see what the Newtown social club looks like also.. The old Sandringham hotel. Live music venues are always a great place for a beer........


----------



## vykuza (22/4/13)

I'm not the world's most perceptive fellow, but I lived on the other side of the park diagonally (the end of Centennial Street) for a year, and never knew it existed. Marrickville is weird like that.


----------



## Mikedub (14/6/13)

[SIZE=medium]Had lunch at this joint last weekend, it was packed full of inner westies and their kids wearing Birkenstocks , (that includes me)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]On tap they had a couple of locals, a Young Henrys Ale, a lager from St Peters brewery, also S&W Pacific Ale, CPA, and Minimum Chips, an oddly conceived and tasting golden lager from Matilda Bay,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Food was pretty good, I had a knuckle sandwich, perhaps an ode to the Newtown jets [/SIZE]


----------

